# HDR Shootout ST Patricks Cathedral (Please Try this out) Montreal Canada.



## JRE313 (Aug 23, 2014)

Here is a chance to do some post processing practice. This is a 7 exposure HDR of St Patricks Cathedral in Montreal Canada.

If you are using photomatix and it asks you for exposure values, Choose #1. I have not post processed this photo myself but i did take the photos. Post Process this and show your results.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yryxxwkxjp0r18f/Archive.zip?dl=0

Here is what the cathedral looks like:

Good Luck


----------



## pthrift (Aug 23, 2014)

No time now but subscribing to come back to this later

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## pthrift (Aug 26, 2014)

Here's my go at it. Probably a little on the darker side of things; but a fun shot to fool with. I will say I never could get the front of the cathedral to look like I thought it should--the white highlights look blown out to me regardless of what I try to do with them. 
 I also put a blue filter on it to cool it down a little and bring out some colors other than the orange that dominated the image.


----------



## 407370 (Aug 27, 2014)

I am in.......

4 versions (I had a wee bit of time on my hands)



and a GIF of them:



cheers


----------



## runnah (Aug 27, 2014)

I want a little different route.


----------



## CaboWabo (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you for letting us try , this is my take on it


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes.   That one is a winner.


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 8, 2014)

Is it a little off center and leaning to the right?  ^^^.


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yet another version.


----------



## bianni (Sep 10, 2014)

Although late, here is an edit.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 10, 2014)

Wonderful versions, but wow, Cabo Wabo is my favorite. That is gorgeous
Nancy


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## NTD Photography (Sep 26, 2014)

nice


----------

